# multiple watermarks



## 930xxx (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it possible in 2.4 to add small company name in corner of photo and put large name of school (in this case) on bottom of photo, both with different fonts and style.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Oct 16, 2009)

Not directly with Lightroom but you can use LR2/Mogrify for this.


----------

